# What type of German Shepherd Mix is my puppy??



## zeeguest (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey everyone I'm newly registered on here and I have a question that maybe some of you can help me answer. I adopted Liz about a month ago and she is obviously a mix. The vet and the pound have told me that she definitely has German Shepherd in her, but everyone keeps giving me different mixes. I know that DNA tests exist for these questions, but I was just curious if anyone had some insight on to what Liz might be mixed with? Thanks!! The pictures are in chronological order from about 2 and a half months to 3 and a half months.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't really know, maybe husky/shepherd?. no matter what she's a cute one!


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Collie/Shepherd ? Husky/Shepherd ?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

How old is she in the pictures?

Adorable no matter what's in the mix..


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

She has a mix of "really cute".  To me, she looks like a Husky/shepherd mix.


----------



## zeeguest (Jun 9, 2013)

She is 2 and a half months in the first picture and the last picture was taken yesterday when she is now 3 and a half months! Her ears have just started standing up and she's super energetic! Thanks for the help!


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

Picture #3 is adorable. Looking over her shoulder and flirting with you. What a cute puppy.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I agree that she's the really cute kind of mix. Have fun with her! :wub:


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Cute X Adorable. Maybe GSD, maybe Akita, maybe Sibe, maybe Malamute, maybe something else entirely. As for the DNA tests, they aren't exactly known for their accuracy. I have a dog that looks like a Bull Terrier/Border Collie mix that came back a mix of mostly Bulldog, with some Italian Greyhound, Am Staff and Collie. We're still trying to figure out the Bulldog part.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Will be easier to tell when she is mature. I could see it going either way may have GSD in her but I also wouldn't be surprised if she didn't. I have seen some mixes who look very GSDmix and not actually have any GSD in them. 

Had 2 siblings at a kennel once and the person who checked the dogs in not knowing they were siblings made up the breed mix of what she thought they looked like. Guessed totally different breeds for each of them. I asked the owner and found out they were siblings They actually looked very similar except one was duck toller colors and the other was black and tan. Just the color difference totally threw off peoples perception.


----------

